# Battery Life



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm seriously considering upgrading from my Thunderbolt to a Galaxy Nexus. I was curious how people's battery life is. I know the Thunderbolt has bad battery life, but with different ROMS and Kernels I have been able to easily get 14-15 hours of decent use on it.

So, how long are people's batteries lasting (extended and original)?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You can expect about the same, if not better on the standard battery.

In my experience, anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Battery life on Gnex I'm pretty confident will continue to improve. As is, nowhere near as bad as T-Bolt at release however. Extended battery for $25, a good kernel/rom gets me ~12 hours of normal usage which satisfies me. I mean hell its as useful as laptop in my pocket after all....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

I updated from the Thunderbolt... The battery life is definitely better and wig the rom and kernels being updated almost daily its getting better and better. I also suggest to get the extended battery while verizon has it for 25$

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the extended battery and I am usually between 10-20% at the end of the day. Battery life is slightly better than my old Tbolt, but not enough to be the sole reason for switching phones. Unfortunately, lackluster battery life is the nature of the LTE beast. I am not trying to dissuade you from getting a GNex, but if you are otherwise happy with the Tbolt, you may want to wait for the next generation of quad cores. Even if you don't get a next-gen phone, the price of the GNex will drop in a couple of months.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i may not be the majority on this, but if you are anywhere that has a poor signal, your battery life will decay exponentially. a weak signal kills this beast. the dx never died this fast with the standard battery.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rooted on gummy n frank kernel. Stock battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I just got the gnex a few days ago. Came from the bionic and the life is half of what I had on the bionic. BUT, I just installed a rom and kernel and it wasn't dead in the morning like it was stock so that's good. When you consider super vs pentile though its a small price to pay, I love the gnex and battery life gets better every day. I always had the bionic on the charger anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MK17 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had the extended battery since day 1 and some days i get over 24 hours. Ive only had one time where i didnt make it through the entire day and i was downloaded and flashing a lot that day.


----------



## Shade (Jul 24, 2011)

Before rooting it was slightly better than my old thunderbolt. Now with gummy its running great. I think over tine stock will improve with updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for all of your responses! Just gotta finish saving some cash and I think I'll be jumping ship to the Nexus!


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

i wouldn't consider Gnexus to have optimal battery life, but its the price you pay for an LTE radio chip, and a 4.65 inch 720p display.

that being said, i'm sure battery life will improve as Google/Sammy collaborate for better battery life. the main killer is the 3G/4G radio chip by Qualcomm. disabling data would dramatically improve battery life, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a mobile data device









what Google needs to do is update the baseband firmware + bootloader + kernel.

with 4G enabled all day, expect to get about 2 hours of on-screen time per charge.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

What's the best rom out there for battery life ? And can I get there from gummy nex?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shade said:


> Before rooting it was slightly better than my old thunderbolt. Now with gummy its running great. I think over tine stock will improve with updates.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Probably I stupid question I hope not. How do you get the battery to last that long. I'm running gummynex too and the most I get is like 6 hours. Could you please help me ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I run GummyNex and franco's kernel. I consistently get 18+ hours and 3+ hours of screen time.









Edit: this is with 3h30m screen...3g only


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

wow, i get bad battery life on my CDMA gnexus compared to other folks. i can't seem to surpass 2hours of on screen time with my phone.


----------



## MonsterAndroid (Dec 1, 2011)

Fab Apex #3 Hotplug with Toro build 14

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wish I knew how to make it last that long


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Where do I go edit ? I have no idea where that is
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Bottom right of post on browser....For tapatalk, press+hold on post for a sec, then modify


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry I read wrong... but I wanna know how you make your battery last that long

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Wish I knew how to make it last that long


Biggest bump in battery life is just changing the kernel. It's pretty much non-invasive to your current rom. You just flash and your done.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Sorry I read wrong... but I wanna know how you make your battery last that long
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Here's the kernel I use: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1422956

I've heard a lot of other people are getting excellent battery life on this with other roms too. But I feel GummyNex is the best for battery life and is about 50MB - 80MB less in size than other roms.

I also keep the GPS off unless I need it. I don't think that helps all that much. I mainly hate how the facebook app checks gps everytime I open it.

Edit: Also only using 3g helps tremendously. I'm not in a 4g area, so no choice for me.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

when uploading battery statistics, please upload the on-screen display time as well. i personally don't care for idle time batt% spent, but more so on active usage + batt% spent.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

And how do I install that lol? Sorry is it like a rom ??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I already posted this in the AOKP thread but I guess it'll be a good idea to share it here too.

This was after I took my phone out of the charger and started using Tapatalk.

Here's my battery in heavy use after flashing AOKP and putting lean kernel in:


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I already posted this in the AOKP thread but I guess it'll be a good idea to share it here too.
> 
> This was after I took my phone out of the charger and started using Tapatalk.
> 
> Here's my battery in heavy use after flashing AOKP and putting lean kernel in:


Why did you post an hour after your charge was done? Wait until you are really low, this means nothing.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

The extended thunderbolt battery beats the extended nexus hands down. (though it was huge (2750 mah)and the nexus extended battery is thin) I also find the nexus does better than the bolt on standby, but when using the phone the nexus screen drains the battery pretty good. I notice that most of the screenshots of battery life show very little awake time. I usually get around 4 hours of screen on time with the extended battery with my nexus. I would buy the extended battery and keep the standard battery as a backup for days when you use the battery up and do not have access to a charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> And how do I install that lol? Sorry is it like a rom ??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes, just like a rom. No need to wipe anything, just flash and your good. (I like to wipe cache & dalvik cache anytime I flash anything, but it's not necessary)


----------

